# gents,



## simmons (Jul 7, 2015)

(and ladies) this is a good thing, I'm finding less hobby machinists out there randomly, so being all in one spot helps.
I'm a small time self-employed fabricator, doing mostly prototypes and small-runs - enjoy TIG. (wire feed the big stuff) 
I may regret saying this later, but I like to help where going through the front door gets cost prohibitive for us small guys. Too often a cool idea doesn't get off the ground because you don't have a "friend", so if you need a quick weld I can be that friend.


----------



## Jwest7788 (Jul 7, 2015)

Hey Simmons, as noted earlier, Welcome to the Forum!


----------



## Alexander (Jul 10, 2015)

There are no ladies on this form yet. I have worked and gone to school with around a dozen femal machinists but I am yet to meet one who independently manufactures parts for entertainment purposes. Hmm there must be some but for now I'd say men outnumber the girls 32-0.  Proto space could do a ladies night eh


----------



## Rick Runciman (Jul 19, 2015)

Welcome Simmons,, this is a cool bunch here, you'll enjoy.


----------



## PeterT (Jul 20, 2015)

Welcome Simmons & thanks for the nice gesture. It will be good to have some specialty welding know-how amongst us. I took an intro-welding (oxy-acetylene) night class at SAIT a long time ago. They also let us play on a TIG briefly, I suspect as an enticement to take more courses. My welds were, uhm.. interesting. That gave me newly elevated appreciation for skills involved!


----------

